# Tren A Night Sweats



## MovinWeight (Jan 26, 2012)

What causes these?  Why are they so much more intense then other compounds?  Got horrible tren cough yesterday when I mixed it with Test and HCG.  Too many air bubbles i think.


----------



## njc (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure but I ued to get it too.  Did anybody else experience excessive hiccuping while on tren?  I did.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

I get the sweats real bad never had the cough or hiccups but indigestion is common


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 26, 2012)

difficult for some to use and in most all cases at least one will occur in you but the degree is impossible to predict; such side-effects include insomnia, night sweats, rapid heart rate, anxiety and a loss of libido when the dose is too high. 
​


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 26, 2012)

the night sweats are brutal.  waking up soaking and cold.  and im too lazy to move haha.


----------



## inthepond (Jan 26, 2012)

Last 2 nights have been brutal. Soaking wet pillow and sheet. Freezing my ass off


----------



## longworthb (Jan 26, 2012)

tren is the aas of the gods. if u can't hang drop the dose or get off because the sides aren't going anywhere


----------



## FordFan (Jan 26, 2012)

Tren doesn't bother me much. Usually run 100mga eod, trying 50mg ed and sides are almost non existing. Try ed injects.


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't eat any carbs 4-5 hours before you go to sleep and that will lessen the night sweat effect of Tren.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 26, 2012)

^^  yup, i didn't eat anything after 8pm and i didn't sweat at all, just got hot


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 26, 2012)

i do 75mg daily and love it.  just wondering why its so pronounced compared to others...


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 26, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> ^^ yup, i didn't eat anything after 8pm and i didn't sweat at all, just got hot


 
thats cuz your a pab!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

GMO said:


> Don't eat any carbs 4-5 hours before you go to sleep and that will lessen the night sweat effect of Tren.


 
This is the answer.

Even protein will cause some heat, but not like carbs.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 26, 2012)

Any reason people get the sweats mostly at night? Is it just because you're under the blankets and insulated or is there a reason you don't sweat like crazy everytime you eat alot of carbs?


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 26, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> ^^  yup, i didn't eat anything after 8pm and i didn't sweat at all, just got hot



im gonna come at your motherfucking gramma.


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> i do 75mg daily and love it. just wondering why its so pronounced compared to others...


 
The higher the A:A ratio, the more brutal the night sweats are.


----------



## bjg (Jan 26, 2012)

As i posted many times...tren is probably the worst steroid you can take as far as bad side effects..it does give results , good results but the side effects are nasty going even to chromosomal genetic alteration (proven by research on rats).
i am totally against any AAS but if someone is gonna use them at least get something mild and safer than tren something like primobolan or test propionate or something mild.
Tren is for people who are competing in olympia. pros who generally take risks and don't care about their health since they are making money out of bodybuilding... and still many of them pay the price in the end. And if you think you can protect yourself from steroids by using PCT like clomid or stuff for the liver etc... you are dellusional ..these things can hurt you even more than steroids themselves, they help in someways and hurt in other ways..


----------



## bjg (Jan 26, 2012)

And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it


----------



## Crank (Jan 26, 2012)

t3 gives me it too.... sucks in the winter.... wake up FREEZING and wet lol. a few times a week i jump up shaking from freezing in my sleep and then take a nice hot shower and sleep on top of the covers lmao..... sucks but gotta do it


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 26, 2012)

bjg said:


> And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it


Tren is actually good for you bro..  You didn't know?


----------



## inthepond (Jan 26, 2012)

Night sweats are the only sides that i get except for unbelievable workouts.  I rarely eat carnal in the evening, and I still sweat like a hog. E


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

bjg said:


> And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it



Wow save it dr Phil


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 26, 2012)

bjg said:


> And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it


 

is obcessed an AAS even stronger then Tren? Gotta get some obcessed!!!


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 26, 2012)

bjg said:


> And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it



Same reason girls get new titts!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2012)

Crank said:


> t3 gives me it too.... sucks in the winter.... wake up FREEZING and wet lol. a few times a week i jump up shaking from freezing in my sleep and then take a nice hot shower and sleep on top of the covers lmao..... sucks but gotta do it



You know I have been getting the same thing the last few weeks on 50mcg a day. Wake up soaking wet and I wondered if that was what it was and was going to post a thread. Thanks, now I don't have to.


btw, had a booty call last sunday night and by the time we were done, we were both soaking wet and I know it was all from me. We both had to take a shower.


----------



## J.thom (Jan 26, 2012)

when do you start noticing the side effects of Tren Ace?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 26, 2012)

J.thom said:


> when do you start noticing the side effects of Tren Ace?



I personally start noticing the sides about a day after the first shot. That's when they START. They get progressively worse until they level after about 8 days. I've been on ace since Monday and today I had my first blow up on a guy.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

J.thom said:


> when do you start noticing the side effects of Tren Ace?


 
Took me about 6 or seven days and once it was kicked in i knew for sure.


----------



## bjg (Jan 27, 2012)

johnniejr243 said:


> Same reason girls get new titts!!



well getting plastic tits is pretty stupid too
serious medical research and i mean academic medical research not some company selling products has confirmed that side effects of tren include cysts on internal organs (study on cows) , genetic chromosomal damage and offsprings with genetic damages . i have posted some in another thread.
If that does not turn you off then what does????


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 27, 2012)

bjg you're a fucking idiot!


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> bjg you're a fucking idiot!


 
Agreed.  If there wasn't a risk I wouldn't do it.  I live fast die young bro.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 27, 2012)

What turns me off is people that beat a subject to death in every post about tren.
Obviously most of us are grownups and know the risk, why we do it is for or own reasons.
I personaly will not justify why, only say its my body and i do it cause i have my reasons!
Now if you got a problem with it don't do it, but get off this lame ass subject.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^agreed.  this thread was to discuss sides...  still not sure why my body eats all the carbs in hyper mode at night...


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't like What tren can do to your health don't do it!  If I want to do it it's not your business you worry about you and I'll do me. Night sweats I sleep on a big towel so if it gets too heavy I just dry off throw the towel on the floor and start fresh!


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pure awesomeness!! I take my first shot of tren 100gm eod this Sunday


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 27, 2012)

nice bro your gonna love it!


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

johnniejr243 said:


> Pure awesomeness!! I take my first shot of tren 100gm eod this Sunday


 
dude you're gonna love it. have you run it before. 100mg is high but i started at 75. sides are extreme at first but you get use to them. im excited for you.

my bad didn't read that right.  100mg eod sounds pretty standard.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> cysts on internal organs (study on cows) , genetic chromosomal damage and offsprings with genetic damages


Post that study in a thread all its own. Genetic damage to offspring is probably more important to readers here than risk to themselves.  It would be interesting to see the details.  Were the cattle on it their entire adult lives?  They do it as implants, right?


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 27, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> dude you're gonna love it. have you run it before. 100mg is high but i started at 75. sides are extreme at first but you get use to them. im excited for you.
> 
> my bad didn't read that right.  100mg eod sounds pretty standard.



yea my first run on tren. Going to try to stick it out 12 wks.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

the sides aren't that bad if you take it ed.  i really haven't had any except insomnia, sweating, small amounts of rage here and there and the consistent ability to lift more and more and get lean as hell.


----------



## bjg (Jan 27, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> bjg you're a fucking idiot!



sure take a look at yourself sending me messages that are all insults ...how old are u anyways..because the private message you sent me reflects your immaturity.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> sure take a look at yourself sending me messages that are all insults ...how old are u anyways..because the private message you sent me reflects your immaturity.


 
seriously bro take your problems elsewhere unless they deal with tren A


----------



## bjg (Jan 27, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Post that study in a thread all its own. Genetic damage to offspring is probably more important to readers here than risk to themselves.  It would be interesting to see the details.  Were the cattle on it their entire adult lives?  They do it as implants, right?



at least one normal person on this thread...i have posted one of the articles related to genetic damage on another thread ...just google Livestrong trenbolone side effects, there is a medical article with all the references, there are other articles from cambridge medical institute i believe talking about cysts.
here is few lines of one of the articles
GENETIC DAMAGE
A 2007 report described in the journal "Advances in Environmental Biology" tested the effects of tren steroids on human lymphocytes, or white blood cells. These cells, maintained in a petri dish culture, are rarely abnormal. Yet, the addition of trenbolone produced a dramatic increase in the number of abnormal cells. This increase represents a change in chromosomal structure. Most cells experiencing such a change die off. Yet surviving cells can cause genetic changes in the host and the offspring.


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> Most cells experiencing such a change die off. Yet surviving cells can cause genetic changes in the host and the offspring.




Didn't you know that GMO is the acronym for "Genetically Modified Organism"?

I say bring on the Trenbolone.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 27, 2012)

One thing that you could try to do is cut your dose down and take it ED (You could you a slin pin and go sib-q) seems like if you keep the levels as stable as you can then most of the side will go away. I would also recommend that you take your shot right before bed because that seems to help as well for some reason. But other than that tren is tren and you my just be prone to the sides I know some people just cannot tolerate tren at all. Just send me your left over tren and I will dispose of it for you. LOL


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's one for you guys. Anyone else notice that their head is constantly plugged up? It gets significantly harder for me to breathe through my nose on tren. Reason I ask is it just hit me today lol


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Here's one for you guys. Anyone else notice that their head is constantly plugged up? It gets significantly harder for me to breathe through my nose on tren. Reason I ask is it just hit me today lol


 
Yeah it gets harder to breathe and ive had more mucus.  Not sure if the mucus is related but the breathing part is.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^  shit i need a MF respirator


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 27, 2012)

Results not worth the sides.... FUCK TREN!


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 27, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Results not worth the sides.... FUCK TREN!



No fuck you man! Fuck you!! How dare you talk about my soon to be lover!
Its like your trying to ruin her for me, right before i slide it in!!



Lol!!!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one that gets this way. My nose gets stuffed up, lots of mucus, and my cardio goes way down


----------



## bigreddave (Jan 31, 2012)

Idk y everybody always hates on tren, this is my first experience wit it but im loving life,the only negative side im seing is the night sweats along wit the rest of u, my gf hates it my pillow smeels sooo bad


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

bigreddave said:


> Idk y everybody always hates on tren, this is my first experience wit it but im loving life,the only negative side im seing is the night sweats along wit the rest of u, my gf hates it my pillow smeels sooo bad


these are the only SHORT TERM side effects that you see other side effects are on their way and you won't see them and feel them until you are toasted like most AAS users especially tren.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

Tren is for men.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Like a BOSS!


----------



## redz (Jan 31, 2012)

I`m on 700mg Tren E right now but only had 3 shots so far, I`m sure I`m going to get a fun round of night sweats shortly. Gotta love the Tren it is simply the best!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

atta boy! Im on 100mg eod, Im jealous of that 700.


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Tren is for men.


 tren is for pussies and for lazy bums who cannot make it without.


----------



## redz (Jan 31, 2012)

> tren is for pussies and for lazy bums who cannot make it without.


That is a rediculous statement. Care to back that up with any factual point?


----------



## Getbig2 (Jan 31, 2012)

GMO said:


> Don't eat any carbs 4-5 hours before you go to sleep and that will lessen the night sweat effect of Tren.



Nice!! Ill definently give that a try on my next run


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

redz said:


> That is a rediculous statement. Care to back that up with any factual point?


 this to reply to bigbenj who sent me a message stating that i am a little girl, where the fact is that without his tren he will turn into a little girl.. and  yes tren is in reality for cows perhaps bigbenj wants to grow some horns?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> this to reply to bigbenj who sent me a message stating that i am a little girl, where the fact is that without his tren he will turn into a little girl.. and  yes tren is in reality for cows perhaps bigbenj wants to grow some horns?



EQ is for horses and dogs. Cheque drops are for dogs. Hell, test prop is made in implants for cows. I have to ask, what is the underlying reason for your tyrade against trenbolone?


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

i am not against tren ....it is just as i showed serious medical research on tren proving that tren can cause genetic chromosomal damage on user  and offsprings + cysts on liver and internal organs..then many in this thread jumped on my ass and started sending me insults, all i was doing was showing some medical results that should be taken into consideration and i should be thanked for that, however it seems that many take it personally .....did i spoil their hopes? well if i did too bad they should start thinking of working out instead of wasting their times on getting high on tren.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, all you did was provide studies...didn't act self-righteous. Didn't act like you're better than anyone...

You're a joke. You're a pathetic little natty bitch. You're scared of needles, it's that simple. I guarantee you'd juice, but you're too much of a pussy to pin yourself.

What are you even doing in the anabolic section? I think you accidently stumbled upon this site while trying to find Jenny Craig, you skinny fat weakling.

LOL @ you thinking people take tren so they don't have to workout. Typical natty-bitch talk.


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Yeah, all you did was provide studies...didn't act self-righteous. Didn't act like you're better than anyone...
> 
> You're a joke. You're a pathetic little natty bitch. You're scared of needles, it's that simple. I guarantee you'd juice, but you're too much of a pussy to pin yourself.
> 
> ...



when i worked out and lifted weights you were not even born...skinny fat weakling? if i was maybe i would consider AAS like you ...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

So you don't even lift?

Get the fuck out!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> when i worked out and lifted weights you were not even born...skinny fat weakling? If i was maybe i would consider aas like you ...


 why are you here?


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg go fuck yourself because like i said before, no one cares what you have to say..  if everyone is talking shit to you can't u get the point?  keep AAS talk out ur fucking mouth!!


----------



## .V. (Jan 31, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I personally start noticing the sides about a day after the first shot. That's when they START. They get progressively worse until they level after about 8 days. I've been on ace since Monday and today I had my first blow up on a guy.



Hmmmm... day 5 and nothing.  But then sides were minimal on 400/week for 15 weeks on tren e.

Perhaps tren a will be just as kind?


----------



## .V. (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> well getting plastic tits is pretty stupid too
> serious medical research and i mean academic medical research not some company selling products has confirmed that side effects of tren include cysts on internal organs (study on cows) , genetic chromosomal damage and offsprings with genetic damages . i have posted some in another thread.
> If that does not turn you off then what does????



*Thank you.*  I'll be sure not to have any more children or get plastic tits.

The risks?  I'm sure everyone has his own reason for taking them and that's completely up to them, just like not using it is up to you. 

 I was unaware of the chromosomal damage and possible genetic injury to offspring.  Since both of my children are already conceived, born, and half grown I'll not worry though.  I'll soon turn 43 and there will be no more conceptions in my house.    But still, I'm intrigued and will do more reading about this.

RE:  health risks to myself?  Life is an STD that is 100% fatal 100% of the time.  Or at least I've never heard of anyone getting out of it alive.  Live it to the fullest and love every minute of it ... for tomorrow we may die.  And if that means being bigger so that the pallbearers have to work harder...then go for it.


----------



## rss500 (Jan 31, 2012)

genetic chromosomal damage on user  and offsprings while doing tren?

I would like to read about this? Have there been any BB or male AAS users, that came forward and said yes, my newborn looks this way because of TREn? I would be more worried about injecting Tren if I read some more conclusive data on this fact? But maybe it's out there and I haven't looked hard enough?



Starting some pharmaceutical tren on  march 1st. should be able to tell the difference from the biogen shit that I took in the past? Prob. take around 300 to 400mg. for this cycle.

TRENBOLONE TRENBOLONE


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> And please someone can explain to me ..WHY for god's sake u are obcessed so much by getting bigger that you don't give a shit about your health? I am not being an ASS but i just cannot understand it


 do you harp on lesbos injecting test telling them how bad it is for them? Or old guys on TRT?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 1, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> What causes these?  Why are they so much more intense then other compounds?  Got horrible tren cough yesterday when I mixed it with Test and HCG.  Too many air bubbles i think.




If this happens most people believe there injects are contaminated with bacteria. That is of course a possibility but it can also have a pyrogen (endotoxin) inside. 

But sometimes the body releases a (endogeneous) pyrogen. An allergic reaction is also possible just like a allergic reaction on one of the solvents, perservatives and..acids or estrifications. 



The Danish student Michael Timm did some research on pyrogens "in vitro" on AA steroids, we will cover it with an article. Especially prone to pyrogen release are Nor-19 steroids such as Boldenone and Nandrolone and then especially the short estrifications.

*Studies on steroid fever II. Pyrogenic and anti-pyrogenic activity in vitro of some endogenous steroids of man
G. M. Dillard and Phyllis Bodel Department of Internal Medicine, Yale University School of Medicine, New Haven, Connecticut 06510 Published December, 1970*

The pyrogenic properties of some C-19 and C-21 steroids were examined by in vitro incubation of human blood leukocytes with serum-buffer solutions of the steroids and injection of the 18-hr supernatants into rabbits. In previous studies this method demonstrated release of leukocyte endogenous pyrogen by etiocholanolone. With two exceptions, steroids known to cause fever in man, such as 11β-OH etiocholanolone and 3α-hydroxy-5β-pregnane-20-one were also pyrogenic in vitro. All steroids tested which are nonpyrogenic in man, such as androsterone, 3β-OH etiocholanolone, and 3α, 17α-dihydroxy-5β-pregnan-20-one were also nonpyrogenic in vitro. Solubility in aqueous solution did not correlate with pyrogenic capacity.
Inhibition of pyrogen release from human leukocytes in vitro by hydrocortisone and estradiol was demonstrated. Hydrocortisone-treated leukocytes released less pyrogen than did normal leukocytes when stimulated either by etiocholanolone or by phagocytosis of heat-killed staphylococci. On the other hand, estradiol-treated blood leukocytes and mononuclear cells showed significant suppression of pyrogen release when phagocytosis, but not etiocholanolone, was used as the stimulus. When blood cells were incubated with progesterone, greater than normal amounts of pyrogen were released following phagocytosis, and the inhibiting effect of estradiol could be partially reversed. Neither estradiol nor hydrocortisone appeared to act on rabbit leukocytes.

These studies indicate that a variety of naturally-occurring steroids may alter pyrogen release from leukocytes. Alterations in steroid balance in man may influence normal temperature regulation and contribute to clinical fevers.


----------



## bigreddave (Feb 1, 2012)

I could hold wood last night that must be one of the effects I was warned about, but hey atleast im getting big lol


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> So you don't even lift?
> 
> Get the fuck out!



what i meant is that i don't need fucking AAS not only because they are not healthy , but because i don't need them to get bigger...i  do it by training hard ... because i am 50 and still lift as good and as hard as ever and that is way beyond what you will ever achieve. You don't come close and with all your AAS you WILL never come close to what i am now and even to what i will be at 70 ..it is called genetics and hard work. my training partner actually is a heavy AAS user heavier than me,  maybe 25 years old  with 21 inch arms , i'll let him talk to you anytime ..he cannot keep up with me ..no way ...so you fuck off because you don't know what you are talking about just go get high on your tren and call your mom to wipe your tears when you come out of it.
But you and adwal99 without your AAS you will both slowly turn into a little girlies


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

rss500 said:


> genetic chromosomal damage on user  and offsprings while doing tren?
> 
> I would like to read about this? Have there been any BB or male AAS users, that came forward and said yes, my newborn looks this way because of TREn? I would be more worried about injecting Tren if I read some more conclusive data on this fact? But maybe it's out there and I haven't looked hard enough?
> 
> ...


 such studies cannot be done on humans obviously, however, it was done on cows and rats and the results were conclusive: cysts chromosomal damage to both users and offsprings. I would not fuck with it if i were you...,i would use some other steroid if u have to do it .
But as you know with steroids it all depends on the dosage, the time and of course on the individual some get the bad effects much quicker than others, there are even some that go on unaffected for a very long time.
some athletes (AAS users) die before 40 and some die at 70 and 80, and many of them you could not DIRECTLY link their death to steroids but it is always indirectly linked ( but if you cannot prove that it is not directly linked it does not prove the opposite that it is not linked, maybe it is... you just could not prove it, since it is very hard medically to do it after someone dies especially from reasons like a heart attack...it is not simple as you think).


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 1, 2012)

bjg u sound like a dick riding faggot who loves cock


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 1, 2012)

Grozny said:


> If this happens most people believe there injects are contaminated with bacteria. That is of course a possibility but it can also have a pyrogen (endotoxin) inside.
> 
> But sometimes the body releases a (endogeneous) pyrogen. An allergic reaction is also possible just like a allergic reaction on one of the solvents, perservatives and..acids or estrifications.
> 
> ...


 
Good info and I'll take it in mind.  I'm very cautious with my injections and believe my source is the same.  I heard it can just be a reaction based on what the suspension is made out of.


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

Seriously NJG you don`t know anything about steroids, their uses or how they affect the body. They are very affective and TRT is something you should be on but are too naive to open your eyes and give something like that a shot because you are blinded by miss-information and bs studies that are twisted and miss-construed. I base my information off of real life experience and the experience of other users I have interacted with some of which have been using for over 30 years.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

redz said:


> Seriously NJG you don`t know anything about steroids, their uses or how they affect the body. They are very affective and TRT is something you should be on but are too naive to open your eyes and give something like that a shot because you are blinded by miss-information and bs studies that are twisted and miss-construed. I base my information off of real life experience and the experience of other users I have interacted with some of which have been using for over 30 years.



well i don't know about your real life experience and how much info you accumulated during your life experience , but iam not young (50) and ive been in the gym for more than 35 years.. have worked out and know many pros..
let me tell you something from MY EXPERIENCE: very few  made it without being healthwise screwed and some are very young (below 30)... and most who were ok had to stop AAS all together  and look like shit because of that and many of them restart using AAS because they cannot maintain any of their shape without it. 
let me also clarify that many if not most will not admit any health problems due to steroids and will lie about it.
Anyways go look at this forum and see how many have already problems from using AAS.
And frankly one of the reasons i don't even try a cycle (one cycle is not gonna hurt right?) is because those PCT crap you take and think that it is going to protect you..are themselves more harmful than the steroids..companies promote these things to make money that's all, they are the main source of misinformation so are many sites on the internet......doctors and friends and parents tell you to avoid these things to protect you period.


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

So you think TRT is harmful?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> well i don't know about your real life experience and how much info you accumulated during your life experience , but iam not young (50) and ive been in the gym for more than 35 years.. have worked out and know many pros..
> let me tell you something from MY EXPERIENCE: very few  made it without being healthwise screwed and some are very young (below 30)... and most who were ok had to stop AAS all together  and look like shit because of that and many of them restart using AAS because they cannot maintain any of their shape without it.
> let me also clarify that many if not most will not admit any health problems due to steroids and will lie about it.
> Anyways go look at this forum and see how many have already problems from using AAS.
> And frankly one of the reasons i don't even try a cycle (one cycle is not gonna hurt right?) is because those PCT crap you take and think that it is going to protect you..are themselves more harmful than the steroids..companies promote these things to make money that's all, they are the main source of misinformation so are many sites on the internet......doctors and friends and parents tell you to avoid these things to protect you period.


for every one person you show me who has medical issues from gear, I'll show you 100 who dont.

...and Im still waiting on this glorious picture of you, Mr. Olympia.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

TRT is prescribed by doctors for certain patients at an older age and for specific health problems..they are prescribed with a clinical dose and not for the purpose of recreation and for fun and for bodybuilding.....
side effects in therapy cases must be outweighed by the benefits..it is not the case for a healthy person...otherwise you see all the doctors going on TRT since it is that great....


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> for every one person you show me who has medical issues from gear, I'll show you 100 who dont.
> 
> ...and Im still waiting on this glorious picture of you, Mr. Olympia.



As i said most will not admit any health problems  and don't even admit using steroids all together.
I don't have time for you posting my picture..actually i dont have a pic that is ready.. when i have time i'll post it ''i am no teenager taking my picture everyday.....


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

I have helped many people get on TRT virtually all men over 50 will qualify for it after a simple blood test. It is becoming more and more common.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> what i meant is that i don't need fucking AAS not only because they are not healthy , but because i don't need them to get bigger...i  do it by training hard ... because i am 50 and still lift as good and as hard as ever and that is way beyond what you will ever achieve. You don't come close and with all your AAS you WILL never come close to what i am now and even to what i will be at 70 ..it is called genetics and hard work. my training partner actually is a heavy AAS user heavier than me,  maybe 25 years old  with 21 inch arms , i'll let him talk to you anytime ..he cannot keep up with me ..no way ...so you fuck off because you don't know what you are talking about just go get high on your tren and call your mom to wipe your tears when you come out of it.
> But you and adwal99 without your AAS you will both slowly turn into a little girlies




So you said you don't use aas but on line 6 you say your partner is a heavy user, heavier than you.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

redz said:


> I have helped many people get on TRT virtually all men over 50 will qualify for it after a simple blood test. It is becoming more and more common.



it is a choice and a risk at the same time...doctors use it sometimes to make their patients happy....but think about this. what if one day you had to stop TRT for a reason or another (many reasons could come up) then all what you have saved for years will deteriorate at a quicker pace, years will catch up with you quickly and this is not a good feeling.....you cannot cheat nature..what you postpone by medicine will come back at a quick rate once you stop medicine.
Also your body is meant to age all together in equilibrium , ...TRT if not done properly will disrupt this equilibrium since it boosts one aspect of your body.


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

johnniejr243 said:


> So you said you don't use aas but on line 6 you say your partner is a heavy user, heavier than you.



i meant heavier than me in body weight, in fact he is 5'11 around 210lbs whereas i am around  5'6 and 175 lbs


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

TRT drastically improves quality of life for many people, if you want to get weak and have no labido as you age feel free. I will be on TRT when the time comes. Also for the record prior to this cycle I was off for 2 years.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop with the name calling and child's play, fuc*ing stupid.  We don't need to hand out warnings or infractions so take it to Anything Goes or play nice, thank you.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> As i said most will not admit any health problems  and don't even admit using steroids all together.
> I don't have time for you posting my picture..actually i dont have a pic that is ready.. when i have time i'll post it ''i am no teenager taking my picture everyday.....



YOU told ME you would post a pic. Now you're backing down. Typical coward. Good day.


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ That's because he is just trying to stir up shit, who comes to a steroid board to argue with people how bad steroids are?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

good point.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 1, 2012)

he's 50 years old and probably has no life, acting like a MF high school kid lookin to get his ass beat


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 1, 2012)

i'm upping my dose of tren after this thread...


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> YOU told ME you would post a pic. Now you're backing down. Typical coward. Good day.[/QUOTE
> ....grow up


----------



## bjg (Feb 1, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> he's 50 years old and probably has no life, acting like a MF high school kid lookin to get his ass beat


 i crap bigger than you


----------



## redz (Feb 1, 2012)

> i crap bigger than you


In your depends diapers?


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 1, 2012)

shit i stay big, hoes love that shit and all they do is flock around me bro


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 1, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> i'm upping my dose of tren after this thread...


^^^^ Dido


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys, PLEASE just stop and drop it.  WHO CARES?

THANK YOU, AGAIN.


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 1, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Guys, PLEASE just stop and drop it. WHO CARES?
> 
> THANK YOU, AGAIN.


 
Clearly were all on tren rage here.  XYZ you're next!!!


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 1, 2012)

my tren be shinin like its yella diamonds..


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Clearly were all on tren rage here. XYZ you're next!!!


 

As DGG would say, Come at me Bro.

The thing I do not understand is the guy who doesn't believe in AAS.  That's fine and he's entitled to his own opinion but why try and pick a fight with those who are clearly pro AAS?  Makes no sense to me.

A simple "no comment" or I have a different opinion would be a better option then going back and forth with people.  Waste of time in my eyes.

Last time I checked this was the AAS forum, correct?


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 1, 2012)

XYZ said:


> As DGG would say, Come at me Bro.
> 
> The thing I do not understand is the guy who doesn't believe in AAS. That's fine and he's entitled to his own opinion but why try and pick a fight with those who are clearly pro AAS? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> ...


 
haha agreed.  everyone is entitled to their own opinion but past the first post of research its been nothing but arguing.  i still don't have a clear answer to my initial post haha....  obviously kidding with you as you've given me great advice already.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 2, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> What causes these? Why are they so much more intense then other compounds? Got horrible tren cough yesterday when I mixed it with Test and HCG. Too many air bubbles i think.


 

To answer your original question,

Tren sweats are caused by different things in different people.  Some get them while others do not.  Unfortunately, there have never been any human tests done and no data is available so we're just guessing and going off of experience.  Seeing that tren has the ability to burn body fat like thermogenics, I attribute this to part of the problem, also as with any thermogenic, carbs fuel them as does protein to a lesser degree.  Tren is also claimed to operate on the central nervous system and this could be a factor to this as well as insomnia.  Of course these are all speculation as the hard data isn't available.

The cough is due to impurities in the gear / pellets.  Some powders and pellets are more pure than others.  Others claim that while injecting it, hitting a vein will cause the "cough".  Again, just speculation but some swear by it.


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 2, 2012)

XYZ said:


> To answer your original question,
> 
> Tren sweats are caused by different things in different people. Some get them while others do not. Unfortunately, there have never been any human tests done and no data is available so we're just guessing and going off of experience. Seeing that tren has the ability to burn body fat like thermogenics, I attribute this to part of the problem, also as with any thermogenic, carbs fuel them as does protein to a lesser degree. Tren is also claimed to operate on the central nervous system and this could be a factor to this as well as insomnia. Of course these are all speculation as the hard data isn't available.
> 
> The cough is due to impurities in the gear / pellets. Some powders and pellets are more pure than others. Others claim that while injecting it, hitting a vein will cause the "cough". Again, just speculation but some swear by it.


 
thanks bro.  all i wanted to know in one quick and easy reply...  appreciate it and would rep if i could but i already gave you some...


----------

